# IMPORTANT READ....  Rare Burkholderia pseudomallei infections caused by room spray sold at Walmart



## daveomak.fs (Oct 26, 2021)

*Rare Burkholderia pseudomallei infections caused by room spray sold at Walmart*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 26, 2021 12:05 am
Water and soil are the usual transmission sources when rare Burkholderia pseudomallei infections occur. But in the latest CDC Health Update, the source of four recent associated Burkholderia pseudomallei Infections, also known as Melioidosis, was Gardens-branded Essential Oil infused Aromatherapy Room Spray with Gemstones  “Lavender & Chamomile” scent manufactured in India and sold at Walmart.... Continue Reading


----------

